# Lightroom Classic CC: Kataloge umbenennen



## proxy5 (12. August 2020)

Wie benennt man in Lr Classic CC Kataloge um?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. August 2020)

Hi,
Adobe Doku hilft: 
https://helpx.adobe.com/de/lightroo...ghtroom.html#WiekannicheinenKatalogumbenennen
Gruß


----------

